# Changing Address for TTOC



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Who do I pm?

Didnt receive my AbsoluTTe copy last month and I forgot to change address.....


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=3615 drop Andrew a p/m he will sort you out


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Rudetesh99 said:


> Who do I pm?
> 
> Didnt receive my AbsoluTTe copy last month and I forgot to change address.....


Just pm me your name and address , I'll update it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Did I not just say that :0)


----------

